# could this be fibro??



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

I guess I'm just tired. SO many doctors and tests and nothing. I finally got an appointment with a rheumy in August. I have so many symptoms and some are darn strange. Do any of these sound familiar? really drained tired feeling, 24/7tender spots - ankles, upper arms, lower back, shoulderneck aches a lot - spasmstmjright side of face often twitcheshave difficult raising eyelids sometimes and they twitchdiahhreaconstipationpain under ribs ranging from 2 to often 10 plus for going on 3 years now.often lack of appetitedepression/moodyfingers hurt sometimes can't even grip doorknobget more tired as day goes oncan't sleepoften can't remember stuff - names, words, feel sort of out of itoften have floating oily smelly diahhreagerdpassing lots of gas/burpingand the list goeshelp!!!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Genny, I can relate to your symptoms. I either have or had many of the same symptoms. Even the one with the oily smelly diahrrea. Which surprises me, because I thought I was strange when I told hubby about it. I usually get it when I eat too many cashews. I seem to go through phases with these symptoms. At times it seems worst then others ie) turning doorknobs or opening jars. Wish I had solution to your/our problem, but I don't. All I can say is that I understand what you are going through and I hope you find some relief from this. I hope the rheumatologist is a kind, compassionate doctor who will help you through this. I saw a wonderful fm workbook at Costco the other day by Devin Starnyl (spelling?). It cost about $l8.00 and I'm going back to buy it. The other thing you might want to do is prepare yourself before seeing the doctor. Document your symptoms (which you have done) and any questions you may have. I found it overwhelming on my first visit and wasn't prepared and didn't ask questions. Good luck Genny.


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

are there any tests for fibro???


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Genny, this info explains a bit about diagnotic testing for Fibro... *Diagnostic Criteria for Fibromyalgia * http://www.fmnetnews.com/pages/criteria.html


> quote: For the most part, routine laboratory testing reveals nothing about fibromylagia or chronic fatigue syndrome. However, upon physical examination, the fibromyalgia patient will be sensitive to pressure in certain areas of the body called tender points. To meet the diagnostic criteria, patients must have: A. Widespread pain in all four quadrants of their body for a minimum of three monthsB. At least 11 of the 18 specified tender points(see diagram)These 18 sites used for diagnosis cluster around the neck, shoulder, chest, hip, knee and elbow regions. Over 75 other tender points have been found to exist, but are not used for diagnostic purposes. ï¿½Although the above criteria focuses on tender point count, a consensus of 35 FMS experts published a report in 1996 saying that a person does not need to have the required 11 tender points to be diagnosed and treated for FMS. This criteria was created for research purposes and many people may still have FMS with less than 11 of the required tender points as long as they have widespread pain and many of the common symptoms associated with FMS


Map of the pain sites of Fibromyalgia: http://www.fibromyalgia.com/tender_points.htm If you see a doc for your symptoms, they will probably do some routine blood tests to rule out other conditions first of all.


----------

